# Mise à jour du firware des SuperDrive iMac G5



## Geoffrey182 (1 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, mon iMac est un G5 20" 1.8 et j'ai bien un SuperDrive Matshita...

Logiquement la mise à jour proposée par Apple hier devrai fonctionné...
Et évidement, elle ne fonctionne pas : " Aucun dispositif nécessitant cette mise à jour du programme interne na été trouvé. "


Si d'autres personnes on eu le cas, ou on su mettre à jour le firware du super drive, qu'ils le disent...

Moi pas moyen.


----------



## ded (1 Juin 2006)

Idem ! Ne fonctionne pas

iMac G5 17'' rev A

J'ai pas trop compris, mais je ne m'en fais pas trop, tout fonctionne nickel 


ps: bête question, qu'est-ce qu'un firmware !? c'est un driver? 
Cela va faire presque deux ans que je suis sur Mac, et c'est la première fois que je le lis :s


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Juin 2006)

Allez hop la définition de firmware


----------



## marctiger (2 Juin 2006)

La mise à jour ne concerne que quelques SuperDrive mais je ne sais lesquels, donc chez toi apparament cela n"est pas nécéssaire.


----------



## jeff3 (2 Juin 2006)

Pareil, ça marche pas sur mon Mac Mini


----------



## marctiger (2 Juin 2006)

Extrait de la note:
"The SuperDrive Firmware Update fixes burning speeds when writing to certain recordable DVD media.

You can print these instructions and refer to them while you are updating the firmware.

System Requirements 

- Mac OS X v10.3.9 Panther or Mac OS X v10.4.6 Tiger
- DVD Drive UJ-835 
- One of the following products:
PowerBook G4 (12 -inch 1.5GHz)
PowerBook G4 (15-inch 1.33GHz, 1.5GHz, or 1.67GHz)
PowerBook G4 (17-inch 1.67GHz)
iMac G5 (17-inch 1.6GHz or 1.8GHz)
iMac G5 (20-inch 1.8GHz)
Mac mini G4

If you have a DVD drive UJ-845 this update will not apply and you will get the message "No devices were found that require this firmware update."
"
et la page: *SuperDrive*


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Juin 2006)

On vous l'a dit si ça ne fonctionne pas c'est que votre matériel n'est pas concerné


----------



## jeff3 (2 Juin 2006)

Autant pour moi, je n'avais pas vu que ça ne concernait pas les UJ-845


----------

